# KB Book of the Day - a list of recent featured books



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The books below have been featured recently as the KB Book of the Day.

Thanks to these authors for supporting KindleBoards! *Please support them by buying or sampling their work!*



*The "Star" Law Applicant, by Starlett A. Carter. *
*Cinderella and the Sheikh, by Teresa Morgan. *Prince Charming isn't always what he seems...
*Sojourner, by Maria Rachel Hooley. *
*The "Star" Law Applicant, by Starlett A. Carter. *
*Undrawn, by Conchie Fernandez. *Kyle Reed stands on the verge of his lifelong dream of artistic immortality when a call from his estranged older brother Stuart puts a halt to everything in his carefully constructed life.
*Dust, by Arthur Slade. *For fans of Stephen King and Ray Bradbury...horror, suspense and mystery all wrapped up in one spellbinding story.
*Crossbow, by Gordon Kirkland. *A darkly comedic mystery filled with quirky characters surprise twists.
*What Would Erma Do?, by Gayle Carline. *
*A Highly Technickel Memoir, by Shoshana Sumrall Frerking. *In the cutthroat business of magic, it pays to be nosy.
*Hidden in the Shadows, by T. L. Haddix. *
*Grounds For Murder, by Sandra Balzo. *Kirkus and Booklist starred reviews for the Maggy Thorsen Coffeehouse Mysteries: "Balzo's keep-em-guessing plot and fresh, breezy prose are more than enough to ensure that this series will continue to delight."
*Chromatics Attack, by Karen Carr. *
*SpecLit Masters 2, by Jules Verne. *
*A Highly Technickel Memoir, by Shoshana Sumrall Frerking. *In the cutthroat business of magic, it pays to be nosy.
*Chromatics Attack, by Karen Carr. *
*The Moon in Deep Winter, by Lee Polevoi. *The Moon in Deep Winter is a literary thriller that combines the dark comedy of the Coen brothers with the doomed lyricism of Denis Johnson.


----------

